# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball 'Rubythroat' Update



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2016)

Here's an updated picture of the Fox Valley Fireball I posted about a month ago. The link is here: link







I'm going to try to get it in the Western North Carolina Orchid Society show this weekend.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 11, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous! Great color and blooming!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome!!!! :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 11, 2016)

Gotta' love that color! Nicely done. Hope it gets to the show....


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 11, 2016)

What a beauty! Great to see so many flowers open at once.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Gotta' love that color! Nicely done. Hope it gets to the show....



I've worked it out so it's going to get to go!  I have to take it to a friend really early in the morning 

It's really an amazing hybrid Tom.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 11, 2016)

What a nice display.


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sending good vibes for an award for this wonderful
plant.


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2016)

Man, that's nice!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 11, 2016)

I am impressed.

Great looking plant, flowers and pic.

You guys just keep raising the proverbial bar.

Good luck at the show.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 12, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## trdyl (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my... that is nice!


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice eye candy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids! Good luck.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 12, 2016)

Stunning! Congratulations to both you and Tom!


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 12, 2016)

That is amazing! Thanks for sharing. 

David


----------



## phraggy (Apr 12, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic,

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2016)

Ouf!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Hien (Apr 12, 2016)

really nice, everyone should own one like this


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 14, 2016)

:clap:


----------



## JasonG (Apr 14, 2016)

Great plant good luck at the show.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2016)

exceptional display


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 15, 2016)

Good luck! BTW - was that one of the original (Barbara Le Ann 'Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS) seedlings we released a few years ago?


----------



## e-spice (Apr 15, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Good luck! BTW - was that one of the original (Barbara Le Ann 'Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS) seedlings we released a few years ago?



Pretty sure this came from a few I got from you in 2011. The number on the receipt was FV-18999. How many times have you made the cross? Have you always used the exact same parents?


----------



## e-spice (Apr 15, 2016)

This is the same clone I took a picture of with the hummingbird about four years ago. Here's a link to the thread: Link


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2016)

that is very very nice


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2016)

I still have that photo at my desk. 4 years!!??!!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I still have that photo at my desk. 4 years!!??!!



That's awesome! I remember you sent me a picture of your desk with it on it. I'm glad you still have it there!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2016)

Man, where does the time go!?


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2016)

No kidding! I can't believe this crazy place has been going for a decade!


----------



## Justin (Apr 15, 2016)

Omg beautiful


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 15, 2016)

e-spice said:


> Pretty sure this came from a few I got from you in 2011. The number on the receipt was FV-18999. How many times have you made the cross? Have you always used the exact same parents?



Because the initial cross was so successful using (Barbara LeAnn 'Select' x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS), I try to have some of this same breeding going in the lab and generally available online. The color saturation using these parents is surprising because the BL 'Select' parent did not exhibit particularly dark color. We recently remade FVF using our darker BL 'Bloody Mary' clone in an attempt to get more purple into the already saturated red color. We sold out of these pretty quickly in January, but we should have some more that should be saleable size in June.


----------



## PaphLover (Apr 16, 2016)

That's stunning!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 17, 2016)

That is a great and gorgeous picture! Congratulation!


----------

